# Is the photography industry to saturated to profit from?



## raffile (Sep 17, 2011)

Quick question... I really am not doing this for money PLUS I don't think I have the expertise yet. But when I do get a little better... Would I have any room to make any money?

I mean photographers are everywhere... I think... Maybe not good ones but still there are a lot.

Could I still make money in this industry? It is one of my favorite things to do. Although this wasn't my intention, it would be kinda nice making money doing something you absolutely love.


----------



## Overread (Sep 17, 2011)

You might want to give this thread a read:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/256940-ideas-getting-busier-i-need-help.html

 The market is saturated that can't be ignored, but a lot who are starting out are just weekend warriors, similar to your local oldboy/young kid who mows your lawn for a few quids pocket money. They don't really affect your serious gardening workers; however many who are new to starting out do try to start with cheap prices to compete with the weekend warriors - a foolish move as when you have a proper business with overheads, costs and need to also pull profit and living costs out of it you simply can't compete with the people just after a few quid.


----------



## KmH (Sep 17, 2011)

Like any other kind of business, what counts is your business skills, if you hope to make any money.


----------



## j28 (Sep 17, 2011)

I think the low end market is too saturated, but I also think there is no hope of making money in that bracket anyway as a legitimate business.

I think there is plenty of room for those with business skill, talent, knowledge, and the patience it takes to grow a successful business.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 17, 2011)

Bestbuy and Facebook produce pro's every day.
If you don't believe me just ask 'em.


----------



## orljustin (Sep 19, 2011)

raffile said:


> Could I still make money in this industry?



Doing what?


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

of course you can make money in photography.  Its like any other business and the best way to make money will probobly be something similar to these options:
1. Do something better than your competition, and charge accordingly
2. Exploit a niche in the market and use it to grow before your competition can catch on
3. Create your own market, one that people may not realize they needed but end up loving (what apple is good at)


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 19, 2011)

There is still plenty of money to be made in this business.

Unfortunately, you would need to know a lot more than just "when I do get a little better... "


----------

